# Bohemian 17'



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

Who knows what about the Bohemian 17'? Looking at buying one maybe........

Please and thanks for the time and help.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.bonefishboats.com/#!bohemian-17/c1gtx


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I have had mine for 2 years and not a single problem. What would you like to know about them?


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I couldn't find any pricing info.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Bohemian 17 is typically mid-40's, says Ron from Bonefish. Don't know much else other than seeing them at the Miami show.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Who knows what about the Bohemian 17'?  Looking at buying one maybe........
> 
> Please and thanks for the time and help.


the one in north carolina? the build quality is unreal but did not think they were in production anymore?


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw it at the Miami Boat Show. they are under new ownership. The guy that developed the boat sold it the company.


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks y'all. How would you compare it to a Hell's Bay? Ride, structure, poling, etc....??

Thanks for your time and knowledge


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

this should be interesting


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> this should be interesting


^lol! ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Thanks y'all.  How would you compare it to a Hell's Bay?  Ride, structure, poling, etc....??
> 
> Thanks for your time and knowledge


lots better.......


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

over under 3-20 pages


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I saw one at frontline canal. Guy was flushing his trailer after the trip from Flamingo. One word, beautiful!!! Fit and finish seemed top notch. 

They do look to be heavy, not sure about performance. 

And yes, hellsbay is still the best. ....


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Heavy? The one you saw has a boat weight of 525. My new epoxy boat weighs 380 and has a suzuki 60 . Guarantee no other poling skiff with 60 will hang in the chop. Take that back chitum skiff maybe .


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Just poked thru the Gallery...   . The attention to detail is very apparent IMHO . Don't know anything else... Would love to see the tooling for that spray rail....Looks like a Bugger to laminate...
Very Nice!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Bonefish boatworks had one at the outdoor show in Tampa. The fit and finish was very nice. My only dislike with the boat was the console. Nice size livewell and the boat sat very low on the trailer which looks like it would make for very easy launch


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

> I have had mine for 2 years and not a single problem. What would you like to know about them?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Wet test....simulate the Test Course Method in the USCG procedure...be your own judge.

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2009-title33-vol2/pdf/CFR-2009-title33-vol2-sec183-53.pdf


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

How does that relate to the bohemian 17?I did those calcualations long ago for the boat. 90 hp max. Largest motor rigged to date is the yamaha f70.


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

oh I see. I read the third page it has that little obstacle course. the boat will do that course no problemI could see some skiffs having a problem especially if the jack plate was jacked up or trimmed up too much.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

People put Jack plates on there micro skiffs?? What is the purpose of a jack plate anyways? Run shallower then you should be running. Great! You guys are the reason for all those no motor zones, pole troll zones etc.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> People put Jack plates on there micro skiffs??  What is the purpose of a jack plate anyways?  Run shallower then you should be running.  Great!  You guys are the reason for all those no motor zones, pole troll zones etc.


Ah you show your vast knowledge of all situations everywhere. Thanks for chiming in Capt!


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess the jackplate is to blame . Kinda like the gun is to blame not the gun owner ? Dont be surprised if they ban push poles because we are disturbing the shrimp. Anyways the statement was about directional.control or lack of with a jackplate elevated.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> oh I see. I read the third page it has that little obstacle course. the boat will do that course no problemI could see some skiffs having a problem especially if the jack plate was jacked up or trimmed up too much.


I agree the boat could do the course. My point is the OP should wet test how the boat turns at high speeds and make an educated buying decision .


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> Bonefish boatworks had one at the outdoor show in Tampa. The fit and finish was very nice. My only dislike with the boat was the console. Nice size livewell and the boat sat very low on the trailer which looks like it would make for very easy launch


Hate to throw a Turd in the punch bowl, but I saw the skiff at the outdoor show and thought the fit and finish to be average, the skiff was showing its mileage it could just be that.


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

the skiff was not finished nor was it even rigged. but I guess you fail to notice that part. Funny)


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I would definitely water test each boat and see what works for you. 

My boat rides excellent and is very dry. It poles in 7" and tracks very well. For me it was the best of the trade offs.

I have not seen a boat with better fit and finish. Either boat you will not be disappointed with.

Good luck.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> the skiff was not finished nor was it even rigged. but I guess you fail to notice that part. Funny)


My Bad best finish in the industry. Better?


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

ok much betternow I will put you back on the Christmas list


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> ok much betternow I will put you back on the Christmas list


 lol cool


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Check out any of the videos posted on vimeo. 

http://vimeo.com/41851692


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love these videos the show the boat ride and ride and ride. How about stop and show the boat or show it poling in skinny water or catch a fish. Just say'en


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Even my 14 ft jon would eat that up all day long. We want to see the return trip, into the swell. Most skiffs will ride very well running with the waves.


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

I will.have the new skiff on the water in two weeks . Come for a ride and then you will understand.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> I will.have the new skiff on the water in two weeks . Come for a ride and then you will understand.


Only if your poling...


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> I will.have the new skiff on the water in two weeks . Come for a ride and then you will understand.


where are you in sarasota? i am heading to yellowfin and sarasota line-x this weekend. would make for a great stop while waiting on my truck to be finished. would love to finally see one in person.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

To the original poster, I saw their demo boat they sold a couple years ago, it was awesome.  Here's a build thread not sure if you've seen this or not:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1276915123

Demo I saw:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1344597120

Bohemian would be on my short list if I had the budget.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so I read this whole thing including the link to the original multipage build warfare thread between ECC Kevin and the Builder. Was the original builder Bonefish Boatworks or did the builder sell his design to them?


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Finally.ran.the skiff.with the 60 suzuki. Awesome holeshot and 39.7 top end in fresh water. Thats with a suzuki alum .prop and two 200 pound guys. Really.happy with the light weight epoxy kevlar advantage as far as poling and speed.  Will run in the rough and see if it runs as good as the  basic bohemian skiffs.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Impressive performance! Congrats. Looking forward to pics and hearing what the 'zuke will do after break in and a nice prop.


----------

